# Who do you use/recommend for custom paint schemes on locos?



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Who do you all know, use, recommend (anyone part of modeltrain forum?) to do custom paint schemes on your locomotives? 

I'd like to buy an undecorated Atlas loco and pay someone to make it look like this:








We see these in our area. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you checked to see if those decals are available?

If they are, it is not all that difficult to do the painting
yourself.

Don


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Decal Availability*

Where do you go for decals? Do you just look on ebay or is their a store on-line?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a large Decal manufacturer called MicroScale. Most of
their products are sold by Walthers.

https://www.walthers.com/exec/manuinfo/934/Walthers_Decals_HO.html

And here is Microscale's web site.

http://www.microscale.com/

Warning. You'll spend hours flipping through hundreds of pages of
decals and dry transfers.

There are others. Google: HO locomotive decals

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Invest in a airbrush, find the relevant decals and away you go. Scheme looks fairly straightforward.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

I found and bought the decal set for the Indiana & Ohio railroad. It looks like the locomotive color is just red, you think? Is there a particular paint you all recommend? Shop online? I'm about to buy an atlas undecorated loco and do this myself. Hope my arthritic hands don't shake too much! Do I really need an airbrush or can you use paint brush?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Airbrush & paint info*

Butterball;
I would defiantly go with an airbrush. There are Two main types and multiple brands.
The types are single action and double action. On the first type pushing the button on top regulates the amount of air only.
On a dual action brush, the button can control both the airflow and the amount of paint.
I would start with a simple, cheap,single action airbrush. I recently bought one from Harbor freight tool Co. (harborfreight.com). I already had a fancy, Pasche brand, dual action model, but wanted to get this simple one for ease of operation, color changes,and cleaning.
I was pleasantly surprised at how well it worked since it was dirt cheap. I'll get the catalog number and price and send them next time.

My all time favorite model paint is Tamiya; a Japanese brand known for its excellent plastic models of military vehicles. This alcohol based paint does an excellent job and when thinned a bit with rubbing alcohol, works very well in an airbrush. Like most model paint, it's expensive; but thins down and still covers so well;that you can get a lot of painting out of one bottle. Being aimed at military modelers, It is not offered in "official" railroad colors. However they have such a wide color selection that you can duplicate practically any color under the sun. They also offer a flat base that can be used to turn a gloss paint into flat, and has many uses for "special effects", like simulating anything from faded paint on an old structure to snow on that structure's roof.
This is also very similar to the factory paint used on most model trains. I have used an ultrasonic cleaner,filled with alcohol, to strip off some grossly thick paint(early Bachman models) right down to bare plastic and then re-painted with Tamiya. Much improved!

I'll get back to you with more info on that airbrush.

Traction fan


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Traction fan-thank you so much for your info - I truly appreciate you! I reached out to a shop on west coast to paint for me but I haven't heard back so I'll probably just invest in the airbrush and attempt to paint this myself. The airbrush is probably a sound investment for my son to have in the hobby anyway. I'm just worried about me making it look like a mess...just thinking about how delicate the shells are...handrails, etc - I swear my hands feel like clubs some days instead of hands with fingers. I'm going to give it a try! Thank you!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*More airbrush information*

Butterball;

I hear you about the hand problem. I have had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands. I also have a nerve problem that mainly affects my feet but also the hands; drop things a lot!
Also that "standard ailment" of the senior crowd, arthritis. 
One advantage of the airbrush vs. artist's type paint brush, is that your hands don't have to be as steady. 
As for hurting the shell; I doubt it. Hand rails, horns, and other small detail parts; should be removed before airbrushing. Use tweezers, and an Optivisor type magnifier to make it easier. You should also use some sort of "handle" to hold the shell from the inside. There are tools made for this purpose; but I have used the cardboard tube from a roll of toilet paper or paper towels. Squished a little it will fit inside the shell and lightly push back out enough to hold it in place while you're painting. 
I told you I'd get more on that simple airbrush I bought at harbor freight tools. It is their item# 93506 and costs a whopping $9.95! The bad economic news is that if you don't already own an air compressor, you need one to run the airbrush; and they cost a bit more!
Harbor freight's Item# 63028 would be suitable. Cost, on sale, $89.99.

I hope you are feeling better. One thing that has helped me hurt a lot less is, positioning things where they are easy on the spine. Right now I have the computer keyboard sitting on top of a thick book,so I don't have to slump, and later get low back pain.

Feel better and happy modeling
Traction fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your medical problems Butterball. I have some arthritis but it's not so bad down here with the heat. You really know you're in trouble if when bending down to do something you think, what else can I do whilst I'm down here?

If you can't run to a compressor then you can use a can of propellant. Fine if you don't do much but can get expensive. You can often pick up a good compressor at a yard sale for cheap.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Butterball

I definitely agree with traction fan...get an air brush.

I have one but have had trouble with the canned air supply.

Instead I found Tamiya acrylic spray cans at the hobby shop.
It produced a one coat matte finish that left the molded
in details sharp and clear. There was no orange peel or
other spray paint defects. Do a practice spray before
using on your model. Keep the spray can back a foot
from the model and do a moderately fast pass.

Test whatever paint you get on an inside surface. Not
all hobby sprays are plastic friendly.

Don


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. I don't own an air compressor and the more I think about this and gauge the way I feel, I don't think I'm going to do this myself. I know my limitations & when I should just pay to have something done. I know if I did this myself, I'd break something and it would look like a mess...and then I'd have the $100+ invested in airbrush, compressor, etc....not to mention a new shell for a redo! 

Too bad I just got my decals in the mail yesterday. I'm going to search online for someone who could do the paint and apply decals. If you know of anyone to recommend, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Paint Loco & apply decals for me?*

Would any of you be interested in painting for me? I'd certainly pay you and I am not picky at all - keep in mind I am new to this hobby and wouldn't even notice if handrails were supposed to be black or gray and the horn needed to be yellow - if you catch my drift - I don't care about minor details like that. All I really need is someone to paint a GP30/40 either all Red or the half Red/half White scheme - then apply the decals I have already purchased. Let me know if you are interested. I just don't have the hand eye coordination / steadiness anymore, nor the proper tools. I would supply an undecorated loco, paint unless you have it and just want me to pay you for it, and the decals I already have in my possession. 

Here is what I am looking for:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Painting*

Butterball;

Is this the only item you think you'll ever want painted? The reason I ask is that if there are now, or if you think there might be, more than one, reconsider. The cost of custom painting should be researched ( Google?) before you decide. That cost, even for one item, may equal, or exceed the cost of buying the airbrush and compressor I suggested. If you need a second, or certainly a third item painted, It will exceed. It will also continue "exceeding", more and more, with each additional item.

Only you can judge your physical limitations. I have several of my own : carpal tunnel surgery on both hands( weakens your ability to grip things) ,a nerve disorder, and arthritis. Yet, just yesterday I used that same airbrush to paint all the walls (inside and out) of five model structures.

Airbrushing , as done in our hobby, is not hard, in fact it's quite easy. Unlike artistic airbrushing or hand brushing, artistic ability, a very steady hand, and keen eyesight are not required. (If they were, I certainly couldn't do it!) My younger daughter is an accomplished artist.(to see her work, go to erinbellinghamillustration.com.) 
Airbrushing is another aspect of "the world's greatest hobby" to learn (quickly and easily) and one I think you, and even your young son, will enjoy.
If you decide that you still want to have it painted, you need ship only the decals and shell, not the mechanism, of the loco.
I, along with many of the people on this forum, have the ability and tools to do what you ask, I'm just not sure about having the time. Like a retired friend said, "I don't know how I ever found the time to have a job!" now that I'm retired myself I know just what he meant!

Hope you're feeling better

Traction fan


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

TractionFan-

Thanks for all of your input. I love your daughters artwork - really cool that she did work for ABC Mouse & Fisher Price! You must be very proud! I love meeting new people and learning about their interests/passions. Thank you for sharing. 

I won't be air brushing anything else - I just want to complete this loco for my son because it's not one I can just buy online or in a store. This one is special to me because my son and I see these by our house - the track line is a few miles from our neighborhood. 

I have been buying my son every locomotive we see - adding it to his collection and adding a little note to him with the date & about the day we saw it together "railfanning" - we go railfanning 2-3x a week at a beautiful spot and have so much fun together. I have videotaped each one and post them on YouTube for us to watch and enjoy later - he loves it. 
Call me corny but I "live each day like it's my last". 

Yeah I'm not having much luck finding anyone online who will write me back or take on my job. I think I'm going to paint it myself either with a paint brush or the propellant can CycleOps was referring to...I'm going to look into that if nobody writes me back.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just to recap the propellant can is the air source for an airbrush. If you decide to go this route I suggest you get cheap Badger airbrush. They can be purchased in a set like this:

Alternatively it would be more cost effective if you went with one of the Tamiya spry cans as outlined by Don R.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops - thanks for the reply! 

I must've misunderstood DonR - I thought that he was just suggesting that as a brand of paint to use in an air brush. I'm definitely just going to get the can of Tamiya spray can paint if I don't need any other special tools. I'll look online to find the paint - just purchased the undecorated GP30 - can't wait to add this to my son's collection. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you know if the Atlas undecorated trains are primed already? Do I need to buy can of primer along with paint? Apply primer to train first before painting? 

Do you think one small can of paint will do the job? I think I saw they were 1/3 oz can? 

Is there a shop you recommend to buy the Tamiya paint? I don't have hobby shop near me but my wife does drag me to Hobby Lobby and Michaels - maybe they carry it?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Paint job*

Butterball;

Tamiya paint is not commonly carried by many hobby shops. I too have been a "caboose to my wife's locomotive", at Michael's (she does crafts like I do trains. We're a two workbench family!) I have not visited a Hobby Lobby, but I've heard they cater to craft enthusiasts. I doubt either would carry Tamyia paints; but it can't hurt to call each, and ask.
You might do better at a hobby shop specializing in military models. Tamyia's core business is producing fine plastic models of military vehicles. Though my local train store does not carry Tamyia, they did order it for me.
I forgot to mention canned air as a source of power for an airbrush. This works fine,and is a lot more accurate than a can of spray paint. Even the simplest air brush gives much better control. The first air brush I owned came with two cans of compressed air and an adapter to hook one to the brush. Only drawback to this method is the cost of replacing air cans. For your one time painting project though, canned air would be ideal. It's certainly much cheaper than an air compressor for a single use.
Priming is not always essential to painting; but can be a good idea. It depends on what you're painting over. The best way to paint our models is to strip away any old paint and get right down to bare plastic;* then apply the new paint. This is not always practical, so the next best method is to airbrush on a light gray color. Tamyia offers a dozen (But not "fifty"), shades of gray. I'm referring to plain ordinary paint. You don't need a designated primer. 
I'm not sure weather Tamyia even offers one.
When you get all the stuff together, write me if you have any questions.

Good luck;

Traction fan

* P.S. Re-reading your post, I see you mentioned an "undecorated locomotive". If that's what you are painting, then you have the ideal surface to paint! Just clean loco shell(mechanism removed) with alcohol to remove fingerprints; then mount it on the cardboard tube I recommended earlier. You are now ready to paint. No primer will be needed.

P.P.S. The rail fanning trips with your son sound great! He will always this special time with his dad! No it doesn't
sound corny. It sounds like a smart man being a great father!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It was staring me in the face . There's someone on here that does custom painting. Here's the link: http://roachcustompainting.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Butterball,
If you haven't found someone to paint your engine, I'll do it for you.

Here is a link to one I painted last year.
It's "O" scale but I'm sure I could knock out an "N" scale just as easy as long as you aren't looking for perfection!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24454

No payment is necessary, I'd just need the shell or complete engine and I'll disassemble, your decals and paint.
Send a few bucks for return postage and we'll be good.

If interested, send me a pm and I'll send you my address.

Steve


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve, wow-thank you so much for your offer - I am absolutely interested. I checked out your locomotive you painted and it looks great to me! I'm not into perfection - nothing in life ever truly is. I'm not into weathering either. Just paint and apply decals. 

Does it matter what paint scheme you do? The red/white or all red? 

I'm trying to find a shop online to order Tamiya spray paint can (s) - anywhere you suggest? I have an Atlas undecorated loco on the way so I was told no primer needed. 

I truly appreciate your kindness offering to do this for me. When I figure out how to message you on here, we'll talk. Thanks again and God bless you.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Butterball, don't worry about the paint, I can pick some up locally.
I'll airbrush the engine so no need to search for spray cans.
I use Model Master brand paints, would that be okay with you?

I can do either version you want.

Here's how to send a private message


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve - that sounds great! I'm not particular about pain. I am new to this hobby so I have no allegiance to any particular brands, etc. I can't begin to thank you for offering to do this for me and my son. You are a true blessing. I will private message you now - thanks for the instructions. Take care and talk soon.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

For some odd reason it is not allowing me to do a private message. I click on the option and it just goes to a blank white website??? Not sure if the private message option is down or if it is my computer, maybe I don't have rights to send private messages because I am so new to the group? Could you write me and maybe it will work if I write you back? Sorry - I am not very techy anymore either.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I experienced the same problem when I tried to private message you.
You can just email me, my address is [email protected]

Take care
Steve


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I found some pictures on the web, one an actual engine and the other a nicely done model.
The Indiana and Ohio lettering are different colors between the solid red and red/white scheme.
Depending on your decals the paint scheme may already be decided unless your decal sheet offers both black and white lettering.
Just something to be aware of

Steve


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve - you're exactly right. Funny - I was thinking about that in bed last night. I confirmed the lettering font is for the all red paint scheme - will fit on gp30 or gp40. I bought the gp30. I'm happy with either. I really appreciate you. I'll email you in a bit.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve, I just emailed you - thanks again!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I received your email!

Steve


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't have a dog in the fight but I like the all red livery better.

Magic


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Magic - always appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's the results of the GP30 Shawn sent me to paint.
I think it turned out petty good.
He sent me an undercoated Atlas engine and a set of decals he found on the web.

I'll be shipping it back to him in a few days once the paint has cured.

Shawn, thanks for letting me tackle the job, I really enjoyed.
















Good luck with your layout.

Steve


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks Great, Steve. Job well done. :appl:


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks, Fire
I appreciate it


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice work Steve.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks really good! Great job.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Heartfelt Thank You*

Steve, 

WOW - you did an amazing job! It looks absolutely beautiful. It is perfect and exactly what I wanted. It just about brought me to tears - probably will when I open it up for the first time and run it on our layout together with my son in my lap. 

You have no idea how deeply appreciative I am of your thoughtful generosity accepting to do this for us. You have a "big" heart and I will NEVER forget this. You are a true blessing in our life. This locomotive is a "masterpiece" and will certainly be my favorite in our small collection. 

Thanks again and God bless you and your family.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Packed up and headed to the post office tomorrow
Enjoy your new engine!


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

kool 
I want do a passenger train set in AmRoad someday


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

*All I can say is WOW!!!!!*

Steve - it looks better in person - you do amazing work! I could not be happier!









I really appreciate all of your great communication and progress photos through the entire process - you are a true professional. 

If I should ever need professional custom painting again, I hope I can call on you!

Thank you


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm so glad you are pleased.
If you need another one done just let me know!

Thanks,
Steve


----------

